# integer Werte einer ArrayList miteinander addieren



## Taramsis (31. Aug 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine ArrayList mit Integerwerte und alle Werte miteinander addieren. Ich mußte mich für eine Liste entscheiden, denn die Länge dieser Liste ist mir nicht sicher.
Und konnte leider keine integerList finden.

Ich hätte an soetwas gedacht:

```
int value=0;
for (int k = 0; k < durationTemp.size(); k++) {
  value += durationTemp.get(k); //geht natürlich nicht
}
```

funzt aber nicht!
Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## bygones (31. Aug 2009)

zeig mal deine liste - der code an sicht stimmt so  wenn deine liste Integers speichert


----------



## Verjigorm (31. Aug 2009)

```
public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		List<Integer> durationTemp = new ArrayList<Integer>();
		durationTemp.add(5);
		durationTemp.add(7);
		durationTemp.add(9);
		
		int value=0;
		for (int val : durationTemp) 
		{
		  value += val;
		}
		
		System.out.println(value);
	}
```


----------



## bygones (31. Aug 2009)

in before Landei ;-)
[groovy]
println ([1,2,3].sum())
[/groovy]

bygones


----------



## ARadauer (31. Aug 2009)

value += (Integer) durationTemp.get(k);

hilft ein cast?


----------



## Taramsis (31. Aug 2009)

Danke


----------

